# how do I remove pics from old posts?



## swingguy (Sep 12, 2003)

I have several older posts that have pictures which are using up storage space needlessly. In User CP "Manage attachments" I found two of them had little check squares and I was able to delete them. All the others have no such squares. What's wrong? Isn't there a way to delete the old pics? Or is something wrong with the system?


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Give me the links to the posts that you want edited, and I will remove the attachments for you off of your account.

Cheers.


----------



## swingguy (Sep 12, 2003)

Thanks very much

That's it for now I guess. If I need more later, can I just refer to this thread?


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Best to just PM me with it.

Cheers.


----------



## swingguy (Sep 12, 2003)

cool Will do

Thanks again

Joe


----------

